# A fellow guitar player (and band) needs your help!



## Johann (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi again guys, well, i guess some people knows, some others may not, i'm releasing a MCD and i need to promote it, and since internet is HUGE this days for bands to get known i thought that my "band" (i'm the only member, but oh well!) will need a cool myspace or something like that, here's the little detail, i don't have a single penny, and i'm not trying to crap anybody, i'm DEAD SERIOUS about this, I can give you details if you want about how fucked up is the situation here. So if anyone wants to help me, doesn't matter if you're a pro with layouts or not, i'll really appreciate it, just send me a pm, and we'll discuss.

I'm off to keep rehearsing my songs now, swedish band avatar wants to check out my stuff as soon as it's done  and there can't be no mistakes!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2009)

I sent you a PM


----------

